# good Halloween Bands



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Here are some good bands that you may like for Halloween:

1. Inkubus Sukkubus. A lot of the songs that they have deal with traditional Halloween symbols, such as witches and vampires. A song that I like by them is Vampyre Erotica. They do a cover of Paint It, Black.
2. Van Helsing's Curse: Dee Snyder from Twisted Sister got an idea for a side project after going to a Trans-Syberian Orchestra Concert. The CD they have is called Oculus Infernum. This leads me to my next band.
3. Trans-Syberian Orchestra: They have a CD called Music of the Night. It has a mix of rock versions of classical, TV and broadway themes, and classic rock songs, and Tubular Bells.
4. Mannheim Steamroller: They have a few CDs out, which includes a disc with music, and one with sound effects.

Enjoy.


----------



## darkleo000 (Jun 11, 2011)

Van Helsing's Curse, here it is...Thanks for mentioning that, we've been jamming to it ever since


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Maybe in another genre but 
Marylin Manson, and Rob Zombie both have loads of Halloween related songs, though I suppose I wouldn't call either "Halloween artists."

Earlier My Chemical Romance dealt with a lot of zombie and vampire topics and I do believe they devoted an entire album to vampires. Off the top of my head "Early Sunsets over Monroeville" "Helena" "Blood" "Vampire Money" "Cemetery Drive" "Astro Zombies" Just some I could think of. I know there's more. 

Also Jill Tracy and Voltiare and The Gothic Archies are almost entirely ALL Halloween music. 

Thanks for your post. I didn't realize that Trans-Syberian Orchestra had done Halloween songs.


----------

